# Photos of the closed Caesars Nightclub, Streatham Hill



## editor (Jun 29, 2011)

A valiant urban explorer got inside the closed Caesars Nightclub on Streatham Hill, and bagged some fantastic photos of what's left. 

















See more photos here: http://www.ukurbex.com/index.php?/topic/1353-caesers-nightclub-streatham-hill-london/

You can see some of my photos of the exterior here: 






http://www.urban75.org/blog/streatham-struggles-to-keep-its-leisure-and-entertainment-venues/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2011)

Such a waste, never went in there myself and it looked incredibly naff, but I'm sure there's plenty of people who do miss it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 29, 2011)

The enormous galloping horses that used to adorn the front and other enormous props are made by a bloke in an alley round the back of Olley's fish & chip place near Brockwell park. I went with a gardening client once to see if we could find something suitably  OTT for his garden. It was a fun day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The enormous galloping horses that used to adorn the front and other enormous props are made by a bloke in an alley round the back of Olley's fish & chip place near Brockwell park. I went with a gardening client once to see if we could find something suitably  OTT for his garden. It was a fun day.


 

They shoot horses don't they, or have they been made into scrap metal?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2011)

excellent stuff - cheers for sharing 
one thing i'm doing in the next week is joining the bingo club on streatham hill, formerly a theatre. it looks *beautiful* through the doors..


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They shoot horses don't they, or have they been made into scrap metal?


Fibreglass


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Fibreglass


 

Hm, can't think of a fibreglass joke


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a particularly nasty place to wait for a bus.  I think it's used as a public lavatory at night judging by the smell


----------



## clicker (Jun 29, 2011)

Excellent photos...all those keys??? Always interesting to see what get's left behind in these situations...and wondering why...the photo of the woman for example, somebody went to the trouble of cutting themself out? Then left it on the floor....a sad tale behind that I'd wager.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 29, 2011)

clicker, they're cheap prints of Tamara  de Lempicka paintings that have been ripped off the wall, not photos that had bits cut out of them.


----------



## clicker (Jun 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> clicker, they're cheap prints of Tamara Lempicka paintings that have been ripped off the wall, not photos that had bits cut out of them.


 
no....if you click on the link there are more photos...look for the one of the woman with curly hair...looks as though it was posted with blackmail demand...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 29, 2011)

The woman is Madame Boucard and the portrait was done in 1931. The portrait of the man is of Dr Boucard, but the microscope and phial of blood have been airbrushed out, and it's made to look like a trenchcoat rather than a lab coat.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 29, 2011)

clicker said:


> no....if you click on the link there are more photos...look for the one of the woman with curly hair...looks as though it was posted with blackmail demand...


ooh yes! I see what you mean now...


----------



## T & P (Jun 30, 2011)

If memory serves the venue featured in Most Haunted as it is alleged it is haunted. The then-owner obviously was a paranormal fan- which might explain the banner above the door.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 30, 2011)

What happened to the chariot and horses ? maddest club front in london by a long way.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 30, 2011)

nice pictures...


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2011)

the only time i've ever been assaulted in london was outside caesars.


----------



## eroom (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not the only person to have riden one of those horses.

Caesar's was indeed pretty dreadful.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 30, 2011)

A few years back we had an American band playing at the Windmill and they'd booked into the Leigham Court Hotel. It was about 1.30am after the show and they'd kinda forgotten their bearings and asked me and another person for directions back to the hotel. The other person was confusing them with the number of traffic lights between Blenheim Gardens and Leigham Court Road and I said 

"just get on a bus. After about a mile look for a fight outside Caesars and turn left". 

I saw them the next morning and they were pissing themselves laughing, claiming they were the best (and most accurate) directions they ever had in London.

There was some tasty rucks outside there every Friday


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2011)

in fact, that time i got hit was walking back to my bro's after a night at the windmill...


----------



## eroom (Jun 30, 2011)

As far as I can remember - and that is limited - the unusual thing about Caesar's was that it managed to be vicious and cheesy at the same time. 

Though I'm just thinking of a late 90s snapshot of its presumably 2500 year imperial history, so maybe I'm being unfair.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 30, 2011)

killer b said:


> in fact, that time i got hit was walking back to my bro's after a night at the windmill...



It was wild. And did look dangerous especially those fights that entailed people beating seven shades of shit out of each other across a busy four-lane stretch of road. One night I felt some guy's skull get acquainted with the back of my van.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 30, 2011)

eroom said:


> As far as I can remember - and that is limited - the unusual thing about Caesar's was that it managed to be vicious and cheesy at the same time.
> 
> Though I'm just thinking of a late 90s snapshot of its presumably 2500 year imperial history, so maybe I'm being unfair.



Oh it did claim to have Britain's first male lapdancing club. "Strictly Ladues Only" was the big sign above the side entrance.
Sinatra's in Croydon was very similar. All you can drink included in the entrance price, fights galore.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It was wild. And did look dangerous especially those fights that entailed people beating seven shades of shit out of each other across a busy four-lane stretch of road. One night I felt some guy's skull get acquainted with the back of my van.


 
You sure he hadn't been drinking Jaegermeister?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You sure he hadn't been drinking Jaegermeister?


 

Very witty in joke there Minnie. Nah I'd seen them scrapping in the middle of the northbound lanes before the glancing header.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 1, 2011)

I had some very very messy nights in there as a teenager


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 1, 2011)

My mate used to be in charge of the lighting in there.  I'll have to show him.


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

Always interesting passing it at 2am or so on a weekend, Caesars. I've spent many a happy five minutes watching the carnage from the safety of the kebab house opposite.


----------



## Voley (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone ever go to Porky's round the corner? I was never tempted to venture in there either.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 1, 2011)

NVP said:


> Always interesting passing it at 2am or so on a weekend, Caesars. I've spent many a happy five minutes watching the carnage from the safety of the kebab house opposite.



Safety? I've seen it spill out of there too and onto the traffic junction. It used to brighten up my drive home at 2am. In fact it was the only traffic light I ever wanted to be on red so I could take in a little bit of Fight Night.



NVP said:


> Anyone ever go to Porky's round the corner? I was never tempted to venture in there either.



That never seemed to be open. Was it a restaurant or a peephole?


----------



## Me76 (Jul 1, 2011)

I only went to Ceasers twice but both were very eventful nights.  

The highlight of one - the Ladies Darts team annual beano - watching a woman dancing fending off a particularly persistent man who was trying to feel her up on the big screen.  After being very, very nice about it for about 5 minutes she ended up turning around and punching him perfectly on the chin, to cheers from every other woman in the club who was watching the screen.  

I can't remember if it was that night or the other one that a bottle fight broke out and my mate caught about three bottles in mid air.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2011)

/\  /\ ace  these pics have made my housemate want to have a nosey around the megabowl


----------

